# Cpt code 26040



## doodiebuggy (May 6, 2011)

Can anyone advise me on whether or not this can be billed multiple times per hand?

My viewpoint is that you only have one palmar fascia per hand so ... You can only bill this code once per hand.

However, my doc insists that he released contractures for two fingers, therefore wants to bill 20640, 20640-59.

I disagree but need some back up.

Thanks.


----------



## peporter (May 6, 2011)

I found this from a Margie Scalley handout:

26040-Fasciotomy, palmer (eg. Dupuytren's contracture); percutaneous
-MUEs state this code can only be reported twice per session (RT/LT)

Hope this helps, Paula


----------



## doodiebuggy (May 6, 2011)

Thank you paula - that is what i thought.


----------

